# 280zx Stereo Replacement



## SN95GT50 (Sep 7, 2004)

Heres the deal...

I have 2 weeks with my buddies 1981 280zx, last time I had it I detailed it so well, he initially thought I had repainted it (over 20 hours into it).

This time I am attacking the stereo and I need some help, I am a Ford guy and have never even seen behind the dash of a 280zx. I have $250-$300 to spend for a head unit and speakers. Obviously I can't go hog wild. The guy I am installing it for is 60 years old and his current system consists of a small pocket transistor radio from Radio Shack.

This system will never have an external amp so pre-outs are not an issue.

Head unit I am looking at one of these 2, other suggestions would be great:
Alpine CDE-9841
Pioneer DEH-2700

My bigger concern is speaker locations...
I know there are two speakers directly behind the front seats (what size?) and 2 are in the dash (one passenger and one center, again size?). I want to install 4 speakers and I am concerned on where to place them to get a decent sound staging. I will use the two locations behind the seat, but what about the front, this configuration is whack! Is there room in the front kickers to place a 5-1/4 possibly? Maybe a component set-up so that I could place the tweeter in a more optimal spot?

Just for info, I will be removing the entire trapezoidal plate in the lower dash section with a new metal (aluminum) plate and mounting the head unit there.

Throw out some suggestions, I don't get the car until Monday, so I need to start planning now.

thanks much, eh!
SN95GT50


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

dude get your self a Sony X Plod with Sirius satelit. I am into the hard shit and i have always used a Sony Explode. I have a 1978 cj7 that is like a toy for me. I put Sony x plods in the font pannels and the side wheel base and also under the seats. Those speakers are made to take a beating. And they look hot to. if i had to replace my stock system i would use them.


----------



## SN95GT50 (Sep 7, 2004)

Personnally, I have never been overly impressed with Sony car stereo equipment, I did order the headunit (Alpine 9841) from crutchfield, the mounting kit comes free when you order from Crutchfield, I will use the mounting kit for a template, but, from what I saw on their website, I think I can make it a bit nicer.

here are some pics of before and during in the install...



































So far, everything has comeout very cleanly, all wires have only been disconnected at connectors and no cutting has been done in any way shape or form. My goal is to return to him every part that was removed in a fashion that will allow the whole system to be returned to factory look and operation as it was when I got it :woowoo:

I will start fabricating the front panel for the headunit to mount into today and hopefully will be able to complete it shortly after getting the headunit.

Crutchfield had the incorrect speaker sizes for this car, the ones in the back seat area are 4" speakers, you could probably get a 5-1/4 in there if you removed the panels didn't use the mounting cone thingy they have in there. I hope to have the speakers mounted in to the cones as well tonight.

The only factory wiring that will be used is the following:
12V Constant
12V Switched
Dash light dimmer
Power Antennae lead

My goal is to have this complete by early next week. That will give me another week to iron out any bugs that I may have in the system.

I will post more pics as the progress continues.

SN95GT50


----------

